# Pics of the New Humi!



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Well, my stupid post office finally let me get my humi yesterday, and I've got it set up, sitting pretty at 65/68, smells awesome, looks better!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

And no, neither the Cohiba nor the Fuentes are mine, holding them for 2 people who don't have humis.... that RP Sungrown, that's mine.. can't wait to smoke that thing.... it smells amazing! And the coke cap is just in there holding some distilled H20 to help the humi stabilize... which seems to be working...


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Is that a Cuban Cohiba in cellophane?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice! I got the same humi... :w


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Looks like you have room for plenty more! What are you waiting for?

The Doc


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Danimal said:


> Is that a Cuban Cohiba in cellophane?


well, according to the gentleman I'm storing it for, Yes, it is a cuban cohiba, picked up for him by his fiancee on a trip out of the states. I however, am no expert at identifying habanos, so I can't pass judgement either way. Since neither he, nor his fiancee smoke cigars regularly, and after what I've read on the board, I'd guess that it's probably a fake pressed onto his wife as a real cohiba...I may take pics sometime and put it up for the FOGs to identify....


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Looks like you have room for plenty more! What are you waiting for?
> 
> The Doc


Yes, I have the room.. but, alas, I lack the funds!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

:r Love the Buddy Jesus!


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

A thing of beauty.


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Yes, I have the room.. but, alas, I lack the funds!


Jeesh! Georgia Tech tuition must be up there!

The Doc


----------



## Jkbd33 (Jun 22, 2005)

Not only do the botl approve so does good ol JC.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> :r Love the Buddy Jesus!


:r... can't believe you recognized it! Not many people do...



Dr. Stogie Fresh said:


> Jeesh! Georgia Tech tuition must be up there!
> 
> The Doc


Ehh.. it's not super bad, especially since I took a year off to become a resident (I now pay about $10K per year, instead of the $30K out of state would have been)... but I'm completely financially independent from my parents, I'm living off what I saved up from last year, and student loans... so perks like cigars are few and far between for me...


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Nice humi Mate, congrats. Bit dubious about the Cohiba though, hard to tell from that pick, aside from the fact that I don't now of any that come in cello but then I could be wrong.... wouldn't be the 1st


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, I really wouldn't be surprised at all... like I said, he/his future wife know next to nothing about cigars... I know a little more (only a little though!), and I doubt its authenticity.. but like I said, I've never seen a real cuban (cigar) in my life.... soon to be changed by Blueface!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

hey man, enjoy the box... !! looks great!


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

Under those circumstances, I would put a cello sleeve on my Cuban Cohiba if I were the owner of it. I wouldn't put cigars of different coloured wrappers next to each other, so definitely not cigars from different countries.

However, I'm rather suspicious of the Cohiba band on that 'gar, the 'La Habana, Cuba' looks a bit too small for the old style band.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice Humi. Very similar to the one I have. Enjoy it and hope you get it filled soon.

CBF


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrats on the new box and hang in there. Rumor has it that college grads eventually get decent jobs and can afford good cigars.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

steve12553 said:


> Rumor has it that college grads eventually get decent jobs and can afford good cigars.


Hah... somebody's been lying to YOU! :r :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks great.

Keep up the great work filling it up.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks all for the responses! Not only do they make me feel good, but they help me get credits to hit some of the other members of our great board with some utterly hilarious user titles! :r


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Looks like a nice humi. Have fun filling it. Congratulations.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

damn, need a better humi. nice looking humi...nice clear pics 
(hmmm, a nikon usb cord??)

extra space in a humi, that reminds me ... in need to buy some sticks myself. the local was talking about holding a couple of sopranos for me.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Yep, an oldschool Nikon 4300.. borrowed it from a kid on the hall, cuz I sold my (piece o crap) sony about a year ago...haven't bought a nice new camera.. that's somewhere in the future... let us know how those sopranos are! I know a few of us are wondering, especially Jay!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Looking good bro, nice humi you got there. Damn I bet if you open it up and yell you can here an echo it's so empty in there LOL


What to do Hmmmmm, what to do..........


What if...... Nah I better not say.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Damn I bet if you open it up and yell you can here an echo it's so empty in there LOL


Hah, I bet you're right, I'll have to try after the roomies wake up... It may be empty.. but I got that top tray filled all the way up, so when you look through the glass, it LOOKS full... :r I'm workin my way up, slowly.. I remember when I never had more then 2 or 3 sticks in my humi at a time.. now I'm up to about 12 that are mine, and about 15 that I'm holding for others... Wow.. I have more of other people's stuff in there than my own.. but that CI sampler (that won't be here until 2 days after YOU get YOURS, even though you ordered AFTER me... :c :r) will take care of that!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Hah, I bet you're right, I'll have to try after the roomies wake up... It may be empty.. but I got that top tray filled all the way up, so when you look through the glass, it LOOKS full... :r I'm workin my way up, slowly.. I remember when I never had more then 2 or 3 sticks in my humi at a time.. now I'm up to about 12 that are mine, and about 15 that I'm holding for others... Wow.. I have more of other people's stuff in there than my own.. but that CI sampler (that won't be here until 2 days after YOU get YOURS, even though you ordered AFTER me... :c :r) will take care of that!


Maybe santa will help you out.....maybe

And don't hate because the UPS guys likes me better then you :r


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Maybe santa will help you out.....maybe
> 
> And don't hate because the UPS guys likes me better then you :r


I don't think it's UPS.. I think it's CI.. but hey, I can't blame em.. you DID spend close to $200 with them in the last few days, while I only spent $15.. hey, if I was them, I'd probably rush your order too!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I don't think it's UPS.. I think it's CI.. but hey, I can't blame em.. you DID spend close to $200 with them in the last few days, while I only spent $15.. hey, if I was them, I'd probably rush your order too!


It is simply where I am located. I am lucky I live close so one day I plan on taking a road trip to CI and Famous to check out their retail stores.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> It is simply where I am located. I am lucky I live close so one day I plan on taking a road trip to CI and Famous to check out their retail stores.


roadtrips are fun!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> roadtrips are fun!


Well I am hoping they have my CICADA cigars I like so much.....


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

ShawnP said:


> Well I am hoping they have my CICADA cigars I like so much.....


LMAO... that was probably a bad usertitle, and won't be funny to anyone else.. but I was bored, I had a thousand credits, I went for it.. I've got another 1K... any suggestions?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Very handsome - and based on that last picture it may also be USB2.0 compatible for faster transfers. woo hoo!


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> LMAO... that was probably a bad usertitle, and won't be funny to anyone else.. but I was bored, I had a thousand credits, I went for it.. I've got another 1K... any suggestions?


I have suggestions, but they are all for people who have so many credits the new CUT will only last until they sign on again...bastards :c

BTW, that is one nice lookin humi you got there. Now all it needs is more stogies. You will probably be the first and only person to take more than 1 week to fill your first humi. Shoot, with a really tight budget you might take a month or even two...nah, I give you 3 weeks. :w


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> I have suggestions, but they are all for people who have so many credits the new CUT will only last until they sign on again...bastards :c
> 
> BTW, that is one nice lookin humi you got there. Now all it needs is more stogies. You will probably be the first and only person to take more than 1 week to fill your first humi. Shoot, with a really tight budget you might take a month or even two...nah, I give you 3 weeks. :w


I give him a few weeks tops  I KNOW it will be full by then.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

The Sun Grown is great, got a box of 15 on the devil for $67

Beware keeping Humi next to heat source


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

nice pics. Gotta love the glass tops!!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

dannyboy said:


> I have suggestions, but they are all for people who have so many credits the new CUT will only last until they sign on again...bastards :c
> 
> BTW, that is one nice lookin humi you got there. Now all it needs is more stogies. You will probably be the first and only person to take more than 1 week to fill your first humi. Shoot, with a really tight budget you might take a month or even two...nah, I give you 3 weeks. :w


who you got danny? I already tried to get SeanGAR.. got him TWICE... and he changed em both within 30 minutes or less... That's why I've been postwhoring so much.. I got SeanGAR twice, ShawnP once, and Aaron once... so I've done 4K credits in the last 3 or 4 days.. and I've got about... well.. enough in the bank to do some more.. so hit me with who ya got! and as for filling the humi... I wish.. but it won't happen till this summer, when I have cashflow again.. right now, what you see is what you get...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice looking humi you got there. I was wondering if you let it stabilized for a few days before you put your precious cigars in there? Obmitting this crucial step may cause uneven/low humidity later as the wood tries to absorb moisture.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I let it sit for about a day, with the digi inside, and it stayed at an eve 63% RH.... I added beads, it stayed at 65% for a coupla hours... I added the sticks, the beads, the hygro, and a coupla bottlecaps (I'm a college kid, I don't OWN bowls.. that's why I have a mealplan) full of distilled H2O in there.. it's holding steady at 65 for 2 days now... I have the water for extra evaporation...


----------



## CrackerJacket (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice...looks just like mine...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

so it does! Minus the cool divider that yours has...


----------

